# AG candidate James McKenna: I’ll hit state ‘boys and girls club’



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*AG candidate James McKenna: I'll hit state 'boys and girls club'*
_By Associated Press_
Wednesday, September 29, 2010

Republican James McKenna said Wednesday he is running for attorney general against Democrat Martha Coakley to break up the "boys and girls club" on Beacon Hill.

The former prosecutor from Millbury said Coakley has avoided prosecuting fellow Democrats and also used political correctness to determine her stance in pursuing illegal immigrants.

He vowed to create a corruption strike force stocked with prosecutors, police officers and sufficient staff if elected in November.

Coakley lost a high-profile U.S. Senate campaign to Republican Scott Brown in January. She was poised to run for re-election unopposed, but McKenna mounted a last-minute campaign and gathered nearly 28,000 votes two weeks ago to qualify for the Nov. 2 ballot.

"The Beacon Hill boys and girls club is a free-for-all of waste, fraud and corruption, where holier-than-thou attitudes prevail and the special interests run the show. I'm listening to the people, and they say, 'No more,' and I agree," McKenna said on the first of three announcement stops across the state.
​Click Here to read the full article from the _Boston Herald._

More...


----------

